# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS date expressions

## nijojo

Hi.

Please can someone provide SSRS date expressions?
It would be much appreciated!

I need to get the expression for:

Today = Today()
Yesterday = ?
Last week
Current month
Previous 2 months
This year
This quarter (3 months from current month)
Last year quarter (3 months from current month last year)

----------


## Island1

These functions - among others - are mostly available to SSRS, and can be located easily with MSDN onliine - give it a shot!

LEt us know if you have other, specific questions.

HTH,

Bill

----------

